# A4 hissing/grinding noise from shifter



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I posted this on another gto forum to no avail, maybe you guys can help me out:

OK, so upon medium-hard acceleration I'm getting a "hissing" sound coming from around the shifter box area. This sound isn't from WOT at a stop light, more when I'm cruising and then step on the accelerator and the car downshifts....it happens at shifts in between gears. At first I thought it was the CD player changing tracks/CD's as this is very close to what the sound is, like a slight slight vibration/grinding/hiss. Almost like an air release. I've driven with the windows down and do not hear anything coming from the engine or the transmission (that I know of) there is no decrease in acceleration and performance either. It's a vibration that seems to be coming from deep within the car and going through the A4 shifter. I was thinking of brining it into the dealer for them to check out as I'm still under factory warranty and although the car is running fine I don't want this to be something that gets progressively worse

ANY IDEAS as to what this is/how bad it could be??
On a side note I'm actually getting a brand new shifter from another dealership as the aluminum look trim was bubbling/peeling up. The part is on order


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the same problem with my M6, was told it was the resonator below the trans. Dealer stated "that's what happens with a hotrod"(?), yeah right, I'm fixing to hit them for another shifter. Mine vibrates above 4K from 2 to 3 and above 140K in 5th.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

there is that avatar again :lol:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> I have the same problem with my M6, was told it was the resonator below the trans. Dealer stated "that's what happens with a hotrod"(?), yeah right, I'm fixing to hit them for another shifter. Mine vibrates above 4K from 2 to 3 and above 140K in 5th.


I'd guess that you are talking about two different "problems". BostonF4$'s problem sounds like a vacuum tube leak to me, but I own the M6 and am certainly not up on the A4 mechanics.

As far as your problem goes, let me know what you find out. I have a prominent "buzz" in the shifter when I am laying on it between 3-5k RPM. I'm over 7k miles now, and from day one, it felt "normal" to me. It's like I'm feeling all of the cylinders hit through the shifter...and it gives me a woody :lol: I've felt similar feedback through other manual trannys, so I haven't thought it was a problem. At a cruise, even up to 100 MPH, it's barely noticeable.

I'm still thinking I need a GMM rip shifter...my only shortcoming in driving this car has revolved around the time it takes me to shift. Not really a problem, but it seems like that's the only time anyone has an advantage on me.

I almost set mine sideways tonight...pulled out from a slight incline to a left turn on asphalt, and nailed it...she broke the tires loose like nothing, and about 30-40 deg left angle I just let the wheel slip in my hand, and she righted herself, and I kept on it so she spun a bit while recovering on the right. Damn...how much fun would it be to run this thing on a closed course???


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

It is definately 2 different problems. I think mine has something to do w/ the shiftbox internals more than the tranny or engine (I hope). I'd have to say it sounds almost identical to the sound the blaupunkt makes when changing cd's. Only more consistent and higher pitched. I don't know....I'm just going to keep watching it and if it gets worse/different I'll bring it to the dealer. When the new shifter comes in I'll let the dealer know about it and if it doesn't right itself after the new shifter's put in I'll investigate further. I'm nthe no mechanic, but the more I think about it the less it sounds like an "oh $****" problem than a build quality/loose housing part or something. I dunnoo...wish someone else had the same thing so we could compare notes.

Only happens under hard acceleration on the highway when the auto downshifts in between gears it is prominent.


----------

